# Everyone needs a himalayan (the breed, not the color)



## BinkyBunny (Jan 15, 2013)

My himalayan has been home a total of 15 minutes, and he is running up to me and binkying around like he owns the place. He is very calm and can be handled any way you want! There will be no sitting on the floor ignoring him for weeks LOL He is all about people and attention! 
He is swaying his head (a happy thing himmis do a lot) and exploring but he is not the least bit scared or shy. He would take on a bear LOL 
I want to know...why are these not more popular? At the breeders, her kids passed them back and forth like dolls and the rabbits didn't kick or flinch...they are the best companion rabbit I've ever seen! Is it the pink eyes? I was apprehensive about the eyes when I heard they were always red, but they are different than REW red eyes! It's like a pink center with a light blue ring around it. It's kind of neat! Anywhooo I wanted to gush over our new baby and tell you all to consider a himmi before you die :clapping: I AM A HIMALAYAN CONVERT :bunny18

PICS TO COME!!!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 15, 2013)

After my mom raised them they kind of grew on me. They were very sweet rabbits! Im not sure why they arent more popular but it might be because of the red eyes. We only have one breeder that continually raises them and he is a judge.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 15, 2013)

I just cannot believe the temperment of her rabbits. It's like they aren't even rabbits (they don't seem to realize they are prey animals specifically) lol They are too calm!


----------



## majorv (Jan 15, 2013)

Himalayans make good pets. They're curious, but will still sit in your lap contently (usually). They make good moms and tend to accept fosters from other litters. They used to be very popular for youth to show because they're easy to handle. The last few years, though, they haven't been very popular for showing.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree with all of those statements. I'm baffled as to why they would slowly dwindle. The only thing I can think of is they aren't as flashy as some of the newer breeds popular with youth such as lionheads which can be a real show visually! I also know some don't like the pink eyes, but I'm telling you as someone who dislikes red eyes....YOU WILL GET OVER IT WHEN YOU SEE HOW AWESOME THESE GUYS ARE!


----------



## Julie Bunny (Jan 15, 2013)

I had a Himalayan dwarf a few years ago and she was a lot like you are describing also extremely intelligent. Julie isn't an Himalayan either but has some in her and is really hardy, very social and 
intelligent. Nothing wrong with pink eyes.


----------



## Moochyesh (Jan 15, 2013)

Now i want to look into a himalayan! I was certain i would get a mini lop one day... but i want to check these guys out... Our lionshead acts alot like that but not as willing to sit with us.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Jan 15, 2013)

Could you post pics?? I haven't done much research on Himalayans, so I don't know anything about them!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 15, 2013)

I will work on it. Even though he is SUPER OK with the move, I'm giving him some space so he rests. He's a widdle baby, and he won't settle down and take a nap lol I'll get some pics later tonight guys  STAY TUNED!


Here is a little info on them: http://www.bunnyhugga.com/a-to-z/breeds/himalayan.html/

Don't confuse them with californians which have himalayan color as well as a number of other breeds which can be himalayan in COLOR but are not the BREED.


----------



## bunnychild (Jan 15, 2013)

What I love about himmis his that they are a fantastic rabit for young 4Hers to have. They are calm, light-weight, and probably the easiest breed to pose. I always prefered the himmi bucks for some reason.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 15, 2013)

If you look you can see the outline of where his egg is starting to come in nicely and you can also see him molting out the color in his shoulders. He is also losing a lot on his face and bunny butt!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 15, 2013)

:anyone:


----------



## KittyKatMe (Jan 15, 2013)

I really have no idea on the type of Himis... But he is adorbs!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 15, 2013)

He isn't posed so type is very hard to tell. He is cute though. I'm glad he's molting out his coat


----------



## majorv (Jan 15, 2013)

As Sarah said, it's hard to tell type wise, but it looks like his egg is starting to come in nicely. He's a cutey though!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 15, 2013)

Do either of you know when you think his color should be mostly filled in? I was told 6 months is a good estimate of when I will get a good idea about his show worth.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 15, 2013)

Ill give you some pictures actually 
Here is my moms baby at 38 days old






and at 3mos old. She said the color should show on your baby nicely at this age also


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 15, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## majorv (Jan 15, 2013)

You should know before 6 months. I started showing mine when they were 3 months because that's when their color and markings were in. As they grow they will gain some more length. I did have one baby that I really thought would be a blue but when her color finally came in she was black...she was a late bloomer because she was about 4 months old.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 16, 2013)

Awwww....he's cute!!!!!!! And I'm so glad he's working out for you! We want pictures...lots and lots of pictures!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 16, 2013)

Does anyone know where the himmi falls on the activity level spectrum? Our new boy is VERY active  He is very interesting, but I don't think I could handle two house himmis...at least not right now! Anything that has a higher energy level is definitely probably NOT on my future-breed- to-own list! HEHE  He is a baby though, so we will see how he levels out and don't imagine some monster bouncing off the walls or anything. I am just used to having two lops who sat in the same space all day and moved to eat and potty LOL


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 16, 2013)

Id say they are medium level activity.

Mini Lops being low energy
Himis probably medium energy
tans are high energy


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 16, 2013)

Tans must be real life energizer bunnies


----------



## majorv (Jan 16, 2013)

Yea, I'd say Himalayans are probably medium activity level or a little lower. Young ones are moving around, curious...but as they get closer to 1 year they'll settle down more.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 17, 2013)

That's awesome! Why didn't anyone tell me before I got my little shy boy?  guess I should've signed up for this forum earlier! :}


----------



## wendymac (Jan 17, 2013)

You'll love him just the same, even if he does make you dizzy watching him run around. LOL


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 17, 2013)

I now have one recluse bunny and one who was the Walmart greeter in another life


----------



## JBun (Jan 17, 2013)

:roflmao: That's too funny! Better watch out, little himi is going to be up to trouble in no time  And I bet he rubs off on Charlie. I can just see Charlie being his little buddy in crime, following himi everywhere, and himi getting both of them into lots of trouble!


----------



## Ape337 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well gosh! Now I want one, lol! :sunshine:


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 22, 2013)

Bing has started to shed out heavily and his egg is coming in darking and filling in more. He is also shedding out the smut on his face. In the past two days his smut went from solid to this marbled look with the new white showing through


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 22, 2013)

Man he is looking nice!! his ear base looks like it will come out really clean! Nice egg too maybe a little blunt but wide and dark! Do you have pics of his boots and front feet?


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 22, 2013)

I will try to get some  He is so hoppity LOL He is so energetic it's hard to get him to sit still! How should I practice posing with him? How would be best to teach him to sit still during posing. He definitely wouldn't bite but he might try to make a run for it after a while if he started to get bored!


----------



## wendymac (Jan 22, 2013)

He's so cute!!!!!! His markings are really nice! Good luck with the posing training...that's always the fun part. haha


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jan 22, 2013)

my frank is a himmie and i love him to death  could be a more perfect little rabbit.  in the process of bonding him right now and he is just too cute  i like knowing that thats a trait, must of lucked out because he kind of just "fell into my lap" when we got him


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 22, 2013)

you are in luck! there are videos on youtube! Here you go

how to pose
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G1B53OXGTo

and how to evaluate
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-wZayDGR6w

try a little at a time and dont let him sit for very long after the first couple of trys. Lengthen the time he has to sit there more and more as he goes. My friend would always rub inside their ears to get them to calm down and stick their ears up.


----------



## majorv (Jan 22, 2013)

The posing video pretty much covered it! It isn't complicated but it just takes practice to get your bunny to stay posed. The judge will sometimes get two Himmie's out to compare them so it really helps if your guy can hold the pose for a little bit.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 23, 2013)

More progress today. Bing was all about the snuggles this morning, so I snapped a few pics for you guys 

We also practiced posing, and he got it right away. Handled it surprisingly well! I expected him to be very resistant. I'm guessing he and his breeder probably practiced a little given he was well socialized. He has a dream top line. His weakest point would be that he flares out a little at the hips a little like a brood doe  HAHA I hope that changes, but we will see.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 23, 2013)

We only do rescuing, so we can't just get a specific breed, but they do sound marvelous. The red eyes may put off some people, but the temperament more than makes up for it.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 23, 2013)

I seriously fear if I had my own litter of himalayans that I would just end up with a warren of rabbits because I couldn't let their sweet little faces go!


----------



## wendymac (Jan 25, 2013)

He's absolutely adorable!!! I love how he's sound asleep on your lap.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 25, 2013)

He hopped on my lap by himself too  SOOOO SWEEET I wish my hubby would let him sleep in our bed....He will have to warm to that idea :nod


----------



## wendymac (Jan 25, 2013)

Awwww....so sweet, indeed! My hubby told me "no dogs in bed" when we first got married. I was like, "Uh, okay" knowing full well that wasn't going to happen. Within a week, my black lab was in bed with us. LMAO Good luck with hubby! Just make sure you don't roll on him. haha


----------



## majorv (Jan 25, 2013)

wendymac said:


> Awwww....so sweet, indeed! My hubby told me "no dogs in bed" when we first got married. I was like, "Uh, okay" knowing full well that wasn't going to happen. Within a week, my black lab was in bed with us. LMAO Good luck with hubby! Just make sure you don't roll on him. haha


 
LOL, my hubby has said the same thing, but if we leave our door open our chihuahua ends up right against my back and there's a cat at the end of the bed!

Bing is starting to clean up nice!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 26, 2013)

Bing can do a jump onto the bed now (he is wildly agile and more so everyday) so I don't know that he can be kept out anymore!


----------



## wendymac (Jan 26, 2013)

Just so long as hubby doesn't wake up to Bing pee, he hopefully won't mind much. LOL


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 26, 2013)

If he wakes up to Bing pee, I have serious fears Bing would end up in a stew pot! I must put him away for bedtime ! It's for everyone's safety!


----------



## wendymac (Jan 26, 2013)

Probably a good idea! Bing Soup would NOT be cool!!


----------



## JBun (Jan 26, 2013)

:laugh:


----------

